# Musonia surinama - Peruvian Grass Mantis



## mantisdeperu (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi. Here in Perú there are some peruvian grass mantis but I only breed one specie of them, _Musonia surinama_. This mantis is fron Thespidae Family, males have wing and females are apterous (have no wings). _Musonia surinama_ is very easy to keep and is 1.5 inches long.

Here some pics from my adults females


----------



## Andrew (Sep 17, 2007)

Sheesh. Do you have a magical vault of awesome mantids you keep hidden somewhere or something?

Oh wait...


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 18, 2007)

Wonderful, Thank you for sharing! I enjoy your pictures, Christian! 8)


----------

